# Hi from Georgia



## Magnous (Aug 29, 2020)

I've used a Broil King propane grill for the last decade or so and have decided that it's time to finally get into low-and-slow BBQ, especially after seeing some of the meat that comes off my friends' Big Green Eggs. I have zero experience outside of propane and started down the rabbit hole expecting to get an Egg, then thought a Kamado Joe looked better, then learned what a pellet grill was and thought those sounded much better for me than a ceramic grill (young family and time is at an extreme premium, so the simplicity and consistency of a pellet grill sounds ideal). Not having to fuss with the multi-tiered racks and space constraints of a kamado seems nice, too.

I'm hoping to find a 'do everything' grill that is simple to use and can cook everything from picanha and pineapple, to ribs and pulled pork, to pizza, to being a quick option (similar to my propane grill) to throw on hamburgers and sausages when we need a last-minute dinner. I don't _think_ that I'm describing a unicorn, but maybe so. 

I'm currently considering the Recteq RT-700 Bull, Yoder YS640s, and Spitts & Pitts Maverick 850. I expect that the S&P is the nicest, but if I can get everything I need from the Recteq, then I can have more money left over for pellets and meat (and the S&P would be stretching my budget once I added on accessories like the wifi module, trapdoor, and cover that all cost extra).


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 29, 2020)

First off, welcome from Iowa! Don't own any of those but I know everyone loves their rec tecs.  Good luck on your endeavors...you will find some great people on here with a wealth of knowledge.  I have learned alot since I was a newbie and still am in some aspects 

Ryan


----------



## normanaj (Aug 29, 2020)

Hello from RI.

I don't own a pellet grill either but like Ryan said the people here who have rec-tecs love them.


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 29, 2020)

Welcome from Mississippi.  If your looking for a dual purpose cooker, look at the Chrgrillerl dual cooker. I dont have one but have looked at them online. Might be a option for you.








						Hybrid Gas & Charcoal Grill
					

Versatile, easy to use, and made of heavy-duty steel, the Char-Griller Hybrid Gas and Charcoal Grill is the best of both worlds. With a gas grill on one side and a charcoal grill on the other, this grill has it all packed into one unit to make the best barbecue. Get your own Char-Griller Hybrid...




					www.chargriller.com
				




Jim


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 29, 2020)

Welcome from the great state of  Tennessee


----------



## georgia smoker (Aug 29, 2020)

Welcome from another Georgian.


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 29, 2020)

Hi and welcome to the forums. Glad to have ya join the fun. 

Chris



JLeonard said:


> Welcome from Mississippi.  If your looking for a dual purpose cooker, look at the Chrgrillerl dual cooker. I dont have one but have looked at them online. Might be a option for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally I would avoid the char-griller  duo. That's what I started out on and it took a whole lot of babysitting and charcoal to make it work. It did put out a ton of good grub, but he effort needed was to much for me after a year or so.

Chris


----------



## kruizer (Aug 29, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 30, 2020)

Welcome to SMF! Glad to have you join us!
Al


----------



## bob hines (Aug 30, 2020)

glad you joined us welcome you should also look at a green  mountain  talked to a few guys that have great luck with them.


----------



## JC in GB (Aug 31, 2020)

Welcome from Wisconsin.   You can't go wrong with a Rec Tec bull.  Solid built unit and great performance.

Being from Georgia, have you considered a Stump's smoker?

JC


----------



## Magnous (Aug 31, 2020)

JC in GB said:


> Being from Georgia, have you considered a Stump's smoker?


I haven't actually heard of Stump's smoker, can you point me to information about it? I'm getting pretty zeroed-in on buying a Rec Tec 700, but learning about other options is exactly why I'm here.


----------



## Magnous (Aug 31, 2020)

I should have hit DuckDuckGo before replying, I found Stumps' website. They look nice, but I'm really drawn to the pellet smoker design for the simplicity and ease of use (this will be my first experience with a smoker), and it looks like Stumps doesn't have a pellet design.


----------

